

This startup wants to be the Facebook for anonymity - apoorvsaini
http://wizters.com

======
MichaelCrawford
"the Facebook for $FUNCTION"

It's cool that you just said that, but if HN were to claim it was "The
Facebook for Hackers" then YCombinator would be liable for trademark
infringement.

------
Sideloader
Funny...Google Analytics is tracking the site.

